# Obama Intends to Extend Federal Benefits to Unmarried Partners



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama Intends to Extend Federal Benefits to Unmarried Partners*

*Updated 9:23 p.m.*
_By Scott Butterworth_
President Obama will announce tomorrow that he is extending federal benefits to include unmarried domestic partners of federal workers, including same-sex partners, White House officials said tonight.
Obama will sign an executive order implementing the change in the Oval Office, the officials said, speaking on condition of anonymity to avoid upstaging the president's announcement.

The move would give partners of federal employees access to health care and financial benefits such as relocation fees for moves. The State Department announced a similar extension of benefits last month, with Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton calling it "the right thing to do."
The action will come as welcome news to gay-rights activists, who have voiced loud disappointment with Obama's handling of several issues important to their community.

Obama has signaled his opposition to same-sex marriage, saying that he instead supports civil unions for gay men and lesbians.
Most recently, the Justice Department argued in court that the Defense of Marriage Act, which denies federal benefits to same-sex married couples, should be upheld. Gay-rights groups were infuriated by the administration's linkage of same-sex marriages to marriages between cousins or of an underage girl.

The administration's reluctance to reconsider the U.S. military's "don't ask, don't tell" policy on gay service members -- after Obama promised during the campaign to repeal it -- has also been a sore point among these activists.

The order Obama intends to sign tomorrow would apply to the Defense Department's civilian workforce but not the Pentagon's men and women in uniform.

Well what the hell why get married then? Obama does not have a working brain he simply does not. He has to be a gliching robot.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Friggin GET MARRIED if you want the benefits of marriage. Why the hell should people playing house get these benefits when they can get married? People in this country don't take their relationships seriously enough as it is, and here's the president saying, "oh go ahead, shack up, we'll take care of you." FUCK THAT.

BTW: I don't mean to insult people who are living togther, however, I don't believe there should be special rewards/benefits extended to those arrangements when you COULD get married (and make your mom really happy, too).


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

What are the benefits of Marriage again?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

TRPDiesel said:


> What are the benefits of Marriage again?


Among many others: You get someone to VOW to be there for you for always, and not bail if you hit the inevitable rough patch. You get to stand up in front of the community and your friends and family and take on an oath of responsiblity for each other and any kids you may have. Not that anybody cares unless you're a unwed Republican VP candidates's daughter with a kid, but your offspring won't be "bastards." You get to be on your spouse's health plan.

You also get the NICE present from Williams and Sonoma instead of the Yankee Candle thing I'm going to bring you when you shack up with "the loooove of my life" and throw a "house warming," which is really your way of hitting everybody up for all the presents you feel entitled to but aren't willing to make the formal committment to get. Took me three cycles of friends moving in/moving out with somebody before I caught on to that one.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Among many others: You get someone to VOW to be there for you for always, and not bail if you hit the inevitable rough patch. You get to stand up in front of the community and your friends and family and take on an oath of responsiblity for each other and any kids you may have. Not that anybody cares unless you're a unwed Republican VP candidates's daughter with a kid, but your offspring won't be "bastards." You get to be on your spouse's health plan.
> 
> You also get the NICE present from Williams and Sonoma instead of the Yankee Candle thing I'm going to bring you when you shack up with "the loooove of my life" and throw a "house warming," which is really your way of hitting everybody up for all the presents you feel entitled to but aren't willing to make the formal committment to get. Took me three cycles of friends moving in/moving out with somebody before I caught on to that one.


I certainly won't debate the sacristy of marriage with you as I agree with your ideals and morals. However society has come to hold marriage as a disposable step in a relationship. You no longer can anticipate spending a lifetime with your spouse because statistically you are doomed. 
Family values are in the toilet, you have babies having babies, people are no longer appalled when a spouse cheats on her significant other. There is no communication in relationships and many people don't want to stay with the someone thru bad times. Look at our role models in society, if we have any. Watch TV programs-everyone is cheating on everyone and getting divorced or been married multiple times. I truly believe that it is going to get worse before it gets better. 
As a recycle myself that didn't not end up with the Williams Sonoma Loot I am slightly disappointed in marriage.

I believe that if you are to mandate health insurance then you should be allowed to provide it for your significant other whether married or not. I understand that there will be abuses in the system but unfortunatly they already exist.

Also Yankee Candle crap is pretty pricey, your gunna be invited to come to my housewarming.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The feds are telling you not to get married. If your married you get a tax penalty, however you can receive all the same benefits if you just live together. Crazy logic


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think a lot of the support systems are gone - does anybody go talk to their Priest about problems anymore? Not that every marriage is worth saving, but people throw in the towel too soon. Or have unrealistic expectations because they never got to witness a healthy marriage as kids. Even easier to walk away from a mess now with the Federal Government rewarding people for creating households they can ditch with zero responsibility. 


Woodsy or food scented Yankee Candles? LOL


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

TRPDiesel said:


> What are the benefits of Marriage again?


You get a peice of paper saying you are together, tax penalties, and when she gets sick of you working all of the over time and lucrative details she can leave you and get half of everything. Oh ya you get to pay her alimony as well.



NewEngland2007 said:


> - does anybody go talk to their Priest about problems anymore?


Cant, they were all arrested for touching little boys.


----------

